# The time put into this helped me a lot



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

I feel like Luther was just such a pain and memory of aggression to everyone .... even though I made the hard decision to euthanize based on behavior, I've been feeling like my sweet hidden little boy has been lost to all but me.

So making this has made me feel like he will not be forgotten by the world. Yes, most of it was bad, but there was a great dog in there too that made so many problems so hard to face.


----------



## myshepharley (Feb 11, 2011)

What a beautiful tribute to a very handsome boy. Sorry you are going thru this loss. RIP Sweet boy....


----------



## Meeah'sMom (Sep 21, 2012)

Your tribute was so moving for me with lots of tears and overwhelming sadness for you and Luther. He obvioulsy had a great life and was very loved. I don't know what happened in his case, but would like to if it's not too painful for you. I'll be thinking of both of you, and I am so sorry!


----------



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

Your tribute has me in tears. Obviously Luther was welled loved & will be deeply missed. My deepest condolences for the hard choice you had to make & resulting loss. RIP dear Luther.


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

Meeah'sMom said:


> Your tribute was so moving for me with lots of tears and overwhelming sadness for you and Luther. He obvioulsy had a great life and was very loved. I don't know what happened in his case, but would like to if it's not too painful for you. I'll be thinking of both of you, and I am so sorry!


Luther was purchased from a breeder by an ex I was living with. Already 13 weeks old, born and raised on a farm, and his mother was so aggressive we couldn't even see her.

Needless to say, he had EXTREME fear aggression - as a little puppy. To the point that we almost considered euthanizing then. I personally worked very hard with a trainer. Luther got better and better. When Luther was about a year old, my ex and I split. I didn't see Luther for roughly 6 months. I then heard my ex was trying to sell him for drug money. Knowing I was the only other person this dog liked, I bought him back. 

As he got older he improved by leaps and bounds, but you can't FIX "broken". Still fear aggressive, still had separation anxiety. Stress colitis (SEVERE diarrhea with ANY stressful situation). So aggressive in strange situations I couldn't board him anywhere, none of my friends/family could watch him because of the diarrhea.

Then last march, I came home to find that he had killed one of my cats. I own a LOT of pets, I'm a certified vet tech, and he had NEVER shown aggression to ANY of my animals. My cats slept with him for YEARS. It seemed like ever since that, all his other problems got worse. His aggression got worse, more diarrhea, he started attacking my other animals. He flipped my rat cage and almost killed them.

Then, one week in July, he went after my favorite cat, almost killing him. I took him in to the vet, we started him on prozac. Of course, theoretically even if it helped, here was a 3.5 year old dog I was going to have to medicate for the rest of his life. I also vowed if he went after my animals like that again, I was done. At the same time, we were trying to go on vacation for 5 days, and I couldn't find anywhere to put Luther. My work offered to take him, but I did not want my coworkers to deal with the level of aggression he displayed. Basically, they would of had to leave him kenneled for the whole 5 days, and just hose the waste down a drain while he was still in there. Not fair to them or him.

5 days later, it seemed like the prozac WAS helping some, but at the same time it was making him pretty sedate, not something I wanted either. Then, he went after my cat again. DESTROYED my bedroom, huge hole in my mattress, any my poor cat up in the window covered in his own urine. It was at that point that I just "gave up".

I always said an aggressive dog is ok as long as the owner can handle it responsibly, and as long as said dog was at least ok in the household. Luther was now an aggressive dog that was no longer ok in the household.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Anubis_Star said:


> Luther was purchased from a breeder by an ex I was living with. Already 13 weeks old, born and raised on a farm, and his mother was so aggressive we couldn't even see her.
> 
> Needless to say, he had EXTREME fear aggression - as a little puppy. To the point that we almost considered euthanizing then. I personally worked very hard with a trainer. Luther got better and better. When Luther was about a year old, my ex and I split. I didn't see Luther for roughly 6 months. I then heard my ex was trying to sell him for drug money. Knowing I was the only other person this dog liked, I bought him back.
> 
> ...


That is a touching story. He obviously lived a very full life from the tribute you made...And you did everything in your power to manage the situation. Sometimes things don't work out and that's ok. Don't beat yourself up over it. Your tribute shows that you cared for him despite everything. He is happy, healthy and free now. And a very Very VERY long time from now hopefully you'll meet him at his best! And he'll tell you himself that everything you did was in his best interest. <3


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

He was a beautiful boy and that was such a lovely video. Like some people, he obviously had demons that made him a danger to those around him. I hope you find some comfort in knowing that you made the best decision for him rather than being forced to after something even worse happened to you or someone else. I hope the demons that plagued him in life are now his angels in heaven


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

what a wonderful tribute to your dog. watching the video he had a wonderful life with you, most dogs should live such a fun life. You did what you had to do and if you have lots of critters, you are responsible for their welfare too. my heart goes out to you for having to do the right thing. BIG HUGS!!!!!!!!


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

He was so lucky for your love, he will always live on thru you, your love of him in you heart.


----------



## Meeah'sMom (Sep 21, 2012)

Thank you so much for sharing your very sad story. You definitely tried your best to manage Luther's problems. When it comes down to protecting the rest of your household, you did the right thing for everyone. Being on Prozac for the rest of your life is no way to live. Luther was very loved and loved you. It's still such a sad, sad story starting with Luther's mother and genes. Regardless, I admire you for everything you did for Luther. Take care


----------

